# Users of the 'other' forum.... <thread>



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Threads such as this does not help this forum gain more members or improve it's reputation.
Deleted.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

So what did I miss? who is Sebastian Flakseed?


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

What didnt you miss!!!!

;D

I was waiting to see what they thought of Morgan!! Â


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Can someone give me a recap? I missed it all... :-[


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Can someone give me a recap? Â I missed it all... Â :-[


I've been told a meeting had been held

Some forum members had made some character defining comments.

issues needed addressing.

I missed the opportunity of making comment to the constructive critism and it was all deleted before I got here. :-/

Shame really not many threads lead to deletion so it must have been good! Â


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

It was unnecessary personal attacks and I think it should be left at that.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

lets just say mr fickleseed or whatever needs to buy a stress ball


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I love personal attacks - makes for juicy flaming........ finger licking good....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I love personal attacks - makes for juicy flaming........ finger licking good....


Strange fetish...you like to be attacked and the attacker to violate your personal space? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps 'Personal Attacks' and 'Personal Criticism' in the context of this forum need defining to make things clear for all? The two are markedly different.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> lets just say mr fickleseed or whatever needs to buy a stress ball


Will he ever change, eh? Â :

Just like the old days -the forum is going downhill uphill Â ;D

The outstanding CCJ's thread get's my vote, this month.

I don't think Hugo is allowed over on the happy forum Â


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I go away for one day... 

Damn me not having a web browser capable of viewing the forum on my phone!

Mart.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Will he ever change, eh? Â :
> 
> Just like the old days -the forum is going downhill uphill Â ;D
> 
> ...


The happy forum ? ;D We like that !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> The happy forum ? Â ;D We like that !


Yes I know John Â :

But you only talk about TT's ....

It's a happy forum here too Â 

I think you take Hugo/Sebastian/whoever, too seriously Â ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Threads such as this does not help this forum gain more members or improve it's reputation.
> Deleted.


Agreed. Appropriate action taken.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> I think you take Hugo/Sebastian/whoever, too seriously Â ;D


That depends if it's you he's calling a liar.

I not impressed with his lack of responce to my question regarding why he had a go at me, 
as said before if it was a joke I didn't get it.

Did not repond to my IM 
And his attack on other people has been removed but not the one aimed at me.

Would be nice to be told who he really is.

Back up your words with some sort of evidence (which he won't find) or apologise

Ian.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Yes I know John Â :
> 
> But you only talk about TT's ....
> 
> ...


Me ? no you are mistaken, in more than one area...


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> That depends if it's you he's calling a liar.
> 
> I not impressed with his lack of responce to my question regarding why he had a go at me,
> as said before if it was a joke I didn't get it.
> ...


R 14 - I owe you a full and unreserved apology.

I mistook you for someone else and launched into with both feet without checking my facts. I've deleted the mentioned statement and apologise for offending you. You have IM.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

so is everyone friends again now?

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

R_14N/TTotal - Apologies - I have not read Flaxseed's latest post's/attacks on you, may be I was referring to older times on this forum, but I agree it's totally unfair to be the subject for an unwarranted attack. May be it has gone too far this time.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

i was just waiting for someone to say "my dads bigger than yours" Â


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Wooooohooooooooo


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

My Dad is bigger than yours!

Hang on - can I say that in here?

Hmmmmm.

Right then.

My Dad has no idea where your Dad lives.
Or who you are.
But if he did, they would possibly get on quite well.
Or not.

Does that cover it?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

And before any smart alec replies - yes, he does know who I am, thank you very much


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My dads _what ?_ is bigger than yours ? ???


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> My dads _what ?_ is bigger than yours ? Â ???


his correct use of the ' perchance? 

or 'son' might be a safe bet

'ego' is unlikely :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I mistook you for someone else and launched into with both feet without checking my facts. I've deleted the mentioned statement and apologise for offending you. You have IM.


So who did you mistake him for?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> R 14 - I owe you a full and unreserved apology.
> 
> I mistook you for someone else and launched into with both feet without checking my facts. I've deleted the mentioned statement and apologise for offending you. You have IM.


NOT Accepted, see you in court, I mean outside the gates, and bring your DAD, and his mates. 
(not the pack of 3 type)

Appo accepted, thanks for the IM. Â 

Now can we all just play nice................

Ian.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> And before any smart alec replies - yes, he does know who I am, thank you very much Â


who me - or your dad ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Now can we all just play nice................
> 
> Ian.


easier to say when apologised to, but this thread I'm told attacked a number of people!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gordon bennit you lot ... sort it out  .. your all bitches ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> easier to say when apologised to, but this thread I'm told attacked a number of people! Â


Diddums. ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Diddums. Â ;D


lol...useful! ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

> Threads such as this does not help this forum gain more members or improve it's reputation.
> Deleted.


as opposed to other posts in the flame room Â :-/ ???


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> easier to say when apologised to, but this thread I'm told attacked a number of people! Â


Wak, I was only speaking for myself, What was said about several others, was not nice and I not passing it off lightly. Indeed what was said about me was also not nice and untrue, which most traces have now been removed.

Maybe the person in question will be big enough to withdraw his comments he made dirrectly at certain members and formaly appologise rather than just having it done for him

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I've missed ... not a lot!! :


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

Perhaps there should be another room call Apology Room [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe the person in question will be big enough to withdraw his comments he made dirrectly at certain members and formaly appologise rather than just having it done for him
> 
> Ian.


But the whole point of his thread was to wind people up. :-/ He didn't make these comments by mistake. The only mistake appears to have been including you in the whole thing.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But why do you care about some comments that a mental person made about you?

By caring so much about what a stranger says you give this person the satisfaction that he was hoping for. If you ignore him he will just get fed up and stop.

This is typical primary school attitude!

I only take serious comments that people that I know and I value as humans, strangers that don't know me, can't touch me with their words!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Will you lot FUCK OFF out of the Flame Room and have a reasoned debate elswhere? Â 

I hear http://www.tt-quattro.com/ is quite good for sensitive types


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Will you lot FUCK OFF out of the Flame Room and have a reasoned debate elswhere? Â
> 
> I hear http://www.tt-quattro.com/ is quite good for sensitive types


Excellent suggestion. Sorry for being too resonable in the wrong place! :-[ ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This thread is making me a little [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]....


----------

